# can't log in as guest



## Axeman21 (Oct 1, 2006)

I've just purchased and installed an Airport Express. We have three computers on it - IMAC running OS X.4.7, Sony Vaio runnning XP Pro SP2, and MacBook Pro running OS X.4.7  I have run into a connection problem - cannot log into the desktop from the Mac laptop as a guest or registered user. I have tried numerous times, and get a "Connection Failed - 1070" message sometimes, other times it says the usernam/password is incorrect (when I try to log on as registered user). They aren't, I set up a second user account on the IMac and am using the correct username/password. Also, when trying to log in as a registered user, the message box indicates it is trying to log in as a guest, and then tells me my username/password is incorrect. 

Works fine the other way, I can log into the MAcBook Pro from the IMac. Sharing and services are set up exactly the same on both of them. Seems very weird. Thanks.


----------

